# Dead Beat STBX



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

so I get a call from a place in IN doing a credit check of my stbx stating that he had paid my morgage, he's trying to rent a place there. I'm like you have got to be kidding me. I told them that I owned the property and he never paid period.

Text my ex and told him not to use my name for anything and I get this "what ever" back. First thing that came to mind is you white trash piece of cr8P learn how to spell.

He couldn't get credit if they were giving it out. Not sure why this has me so darn mad but I could spit nails about now.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

We should have our own club. I think we are annoyed because even though they're gone, they find a way to drag us back into their crazy.
My STBXH always expected me to fix his problems and pull him out of bad situations. I spoke to him yesterday (no child support this month) and when he started giving me the standard lines about how broke he is, and how everyone in the world is trying to "stick it" to him. I said "Gee, that's too bad. I've got to go." Still, I felt angry the rest of the day.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Pluto2 said:


> We should have our own club. I think we are annoyed because even though they're gone, they find a way to drag us back into their crazy.
> My STBXH always expected me to fix his problems and pull him out of bad situations. I spoke to him yesterday (no child support this month) and when he started giving me the standard lines about how broke he is, and how everyone in the world is trying to "stick it" to him. I said "Gee, that's too bad. I've got to go." Still, I felt angry the rest of the day.



I think one of the reason I'm so angry is because this is how he handled the marriage. No credit, didn't pay his bill, didn't really want a relationship, just a secretary. Now he's pulling me into "his life" when I so want nothing to do with it. I don't want to talk to him, I don't want to have anything to do with him. He is really just white trash and that won't change. He's even got his family making snarky comments on my FB. Well, not anymore since I blocked every single one of them. Why do men expect us to fix their problems?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You need to monitor your credit report for some time to come.

A friend of mine has an ex like this. After he left her up to about 5 years after their divorce was final he somehow use her name on things. So her credit report has her living at addresses that she never lived at.. even addresses out of state. There are credit items on her report as well. She's having to clean up her credit report now because this has brought down her credit score.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I suppose I should be grateful that my STBX can't remember a thing, so at least he'd never remember by Soc. Sec. number. Still, this is good advice, Elegirl. He has some mental issues and if he got desperate- who knows.


----------

